# Общий раздел > Путешествия Отдых Туризм >  Железный Порт

## Sanych

*Железный Порт.*





> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ][Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Были там в 2007г. Небольшой городок в Херсонской области.. Довольно чистый. Не шумный. Больших дворцов, концертных площадок и т.п не наблюдалось. По корайней мере в районе нашего проживания. По береговой линии есть базы отдыха и пансионаты. 

Ехали на бусике. Были проблемы с заправкой из-за денег. Так как по нашей привычке рассчитывали расплатиться долларами США. Но доллары упорно не хотели брать и обменников на заправках не наблюдалось. Пришлось поменять у земляков возвращающихся домой их остатки гривен на наши баксы.

Приехали рано утром. Довольно легко нашли жильё. Бабульки стоят уже с утра, ждут квартирантов. Предложения были разные: частный дом, комнаты на базе отдыха и квартиры. Выбрали квартиру двушку так как нас было 5 взрослых и 2 ребёнка. Платили по 5$ с человека, за детей бабулька денег не брала.

Магазинчики не большие. Расстояние между ними не особо далёкое. Вполне можно перейти к другому при желании. Крупного супермаркета я не наблюдал. Цены на продукты примерно похожи на наши, что-то чуть дешевле, что-то дороже.
Алкоголь тех марок которые там стояли в магазине у нас стоит раза в 2.5 дороже. А вот минеральная по нашим привычкам слабогазированная, и всегда приходилось брать с конкретной надписью - сильно-газированная. 

Есть рынок, колесо обозрения, атракционы. Причём там 2 небольших парка атракционов по обе стороны  пляжной полосы. То есть с права и с лева на одном берегу естественно  Водные горки есть, надувные горки и для детей. Местами в доль берега попадаются залы игровых автоматов.




> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]





Вдоль всей береговой полосы в плотную друг к другу стоят барчики более или менее солидных размеров. Есть и с живой музыкой, и неплохим танцполом. Цены вполне приемлимые. Приятно удивили размеры блюд. Они были просто огромны, особенно блюда с салатами. Цена на алкоголь даже по ресторанным расценкам ниже нашей явно.

Вся основная жизнь вечером и ночью вдоль пляжной линии. Горки, бары, музыка, атракционы всё там.

Вход на пляж бесплатный, лежаки присутствуют но нас они не интересовали. Прокат катамаранов, водные велики, водные мотоцики, парашют и извечный пляжный банан присутствуют 

Примерно в 15 километрах от Железного порта находится горячий источник, на котором оборудованы три купальни - две с горячей водой и одна - с лечебной грязью. Очень солёная вода в источнике буро-коричневого цвета от растворенного йода. Температура гейзера - около 70 градусов.  Так нам рассказывали зазывалы.

*Итог:* Попса с концертами туда вряд ли заедут. Крымских красот там не увидеть, но зато и ехать намного ближе. В остальном картина положительная. Встречали людей, которые ездят туда не первый год и довольны.

----------

